
Innovation at Scale: Why GitHub is an excellent tool for the job - bunchclone
https://medium.com/@stephenbunch/innovation-at-scale-why-github-is-an-excellent-tool-for-the-job-1fcbff376f8d
======
perfmode
Contains a link to a great FRP article:

[https://medium.com/@stephenbunch/innovation-at-scale-why-
git...](https://medium.com/@stephenbunch/innovation-at-scale-why-github-is-an-
excellent-tool-for-the-job-1fcbff376f8d#.bztan0rza)

